# Trading In The Western For A Snowbear



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*So I'm thinking about selling my 7'6" Western Ultramount, and getting a small Snowbear. Giving up the commercial plowing and just doing my own driveway, figured a Snowbear would be fine. Plus, I don't want to spend the extra money putting on Timbrens and beefing up the front end. Does anyone have any pics of a Snowbear on a '06 Dodge Ram? If so, can they post them here?

Thanks *


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Umm if you own the plow. A snow bear is going to cost you more to buy and you will have no power angle. Then if you buy the new mount. The timbern are $157.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

True....I would spend less probably, the new brackets and wires will run about 500 bucks, and the timbrens up here, are around 180. Plus 50 to put on the timbrens, and 100 to put on the brackets and wires....so ruffly 1000 with taxes and stuff.

The Snowbear constantly goes on sale for around 1500. So for 500 more, I get a lighter plow......but yeah......no power angle! which kinds sucks. Still trying to decide yet.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Dude if you can't operate a rachet and a floor jack. Which is all that is required to install timberns. You shouldn't own a plow in the first place. 

Installing a mount is easy. Basic handtools and a drill is all it takes. Usually a case of beer is all it takes to get a buddy with a shop to help you out with that one.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

You already own the Western, but I'm guessing its not for the truck you have, is that correct? If your mounts are all different anyway then I can see replacing the good, paid for plow with a new one, ut all other things being equal I personally would keep the plow I already own and put a set of timbrins on the front end if it sags too much.

But I'm kind of cheap that way.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Sell your mount and wiring and it should pay for half of the reinstall. I wouldnt waste your money on a snowbear.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

WHAT AM I HEARING  A snowbear 1500 dollars worth of pure JUNK . I had one of these on my first truck it was a f150 2wd I was so excited to get that baby home and put it on and to find out they had to ship me the mount. I waited 7 days put it on first snow fall I was avoiding gas stations like the crazy because I was just getting laughed at. I started to do a driveway with it and it kept tripping over so IMO they SUCK. 


I am quoting someone said there plow tripped on a dog tird and so does a snowbear.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

Alright on a very serious note, you have a 7'6" Western powerangle plow, Even used it will last 4 times as long as a snowbear. Please save yourself the trouble and just get some mounts for the new truck. The weight isn't that big of an issue when it comes down to convenience and reliability. Their is a reason you paid near and dear for a full functional plow in the first place and not a once a winter used snowbear. Please keep the western. You'll regret it for sure if you sell it.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Rcgm said:


> WHAT AM I HEARING  A snowbear 1500 dollars worth of pure JUNK . I had one of these on my first truck it was a f150 2wd...I was avoiding gas stations like the crazy because I was just getting laughed at.
> Brad


Are you sure it was the plow they were laughing at?


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

My father in law has a snowbear, it has been cleaning my driveway just fine. The tripping statement is bull. A snowbear may be light and cheap but is ideal for a driveway. It plows snow just fine, what more do you want for 1000 all said and done (they are on sale at Canadian tire here in Sault Ste. Marie, ON Canada for 800.00 plus tax, how can you go wrong???)

I am planning on buying one for my truck.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

a snowbear may be an ok blade, but compared to a western, its comparing apples to oranges. He already has the western, going to a snowbear would be like going from a cadillac to a pinto.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> Dude if you can't operate a rachet and a floor jack. Which is all that is required to install timberns. You shouldn't own a plow in the first place.
> 
> Installing a mount is easy. Basic handtools and a drill is all it takes. Usually a case of beer is all it takes to get a buddy with a shop to help you out with that one.


Wow!! I find my self agreeing with you, itsgottobegreen... lol

Why even plow with that fancy grocery getter, you may scratch her...

go get your self an old truck and mount your plow on it.

You need to change you web site too, no more plowing for you:crying: ...

Your not serous are you? I mean, I thought you were a Professional.
to take such a giant leap backward in snow removal.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> True....I would spend less probably, the new brackets and wires will run about 500 bucks, and the timbrens up here, are around 180. Plus 50 to put on the timbrens, and 100 to put on the brackets and wires....so ruffly 1000 with taxes and stuff.
> 
> The Snowbear constantly goes on sale for around 1500. So for 500 more, I get a lighter plow......but yeah......no power angle! which kinds sucks. Still trying to decide yet.


So even if you got the Snowbear for $1000, youd break even right now compared to fitting the existing plow to your truck. But youll have lot less plow for the same money, and wont hold up as well. Youve got the Western, Id keep it, and make it fit your truck.

I dont feel the Snowbear is worth what its selling for. Thats why I built my own for a fraction of the price, and it works quite well. I thought about adapting a Snowbear to the car, but not for that price. I get a V blade to break heavy snow and dont have to deal with a manual angle, in addition to the power up and down. Since its just for my own familiar driveway, I dont need to worry about the lack of a tripedge.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow, with all the comments, I say it looks like the best option is to just get the brackets and timbrens and put it on my Dodge. I don't say I'll be doing too many driveways anyway, so it shouldn't tear up my new truck. Plus, the plow is pretty much still good as new, so it'll last me many many years yet.

As for "it'sgottobegreen", don't tell me that I shouldn't own a plow if I can't install my Timbrens! For one thing, the ford has springs all around it, and you need a compressor to get the springs out and put in the timbrens. I don't know what the Dodge is like, maybe all I WILL need for that IS a ratchet, jack, and a case of beer!

Snofarmer, what do you mean, I gotta change my website???? *L*


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> I don't know what the Dodge is like, maybe all I WILL need for that IS a ratchet, jack, and a case of beer!
> 
> Snofarmer, what do you mean, I gotta change my website???? *L*


lol, I thought you offered snow plowing on your site???

How to install timbrens on a Dodge with straight axles
Does your Dodge have a straight axle in front?
If so a easy way to get the front ones in.

Jack up the front end with a hydraulic floor jack so the axle hangs free. 
Remove the old ones with a small pry bar or large screwdriver.
They pop right out.
Then push the timbren in to the cup so they will stay their as you lower the truck quickly,
and the force of the truck coming down will pop them right in for you.

To install the rear timbrens,
remove the two bolts that hold the old one in,remove old, replace with new..
repeat on other side


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Snofarmer, if I do decide to put the timbrens on my dodge, I now know what to do, should save me a bit of money rather than putting it in the garage.

Nah, I don' t offer plowing from my website. I just posted a few pics of me and some of my friends with their plow trucks. Plus if you click on the WESTERN logo, it describes the plow I use, from the brackets to the locking mechanisms. This link will take you right to it.

http://miawpukek.tripod.com/id9.html


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey Mayhem yes I know she was a 2 wheel drive but she was a snow moving machine NOT . But give me some credit I was a guy with a dream of pushing snow on a tight budget and had to start somewhere It had to be that plow they were laughing at cause one guy pulled up and said did you modify that atv plow for your truck LMAO.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey Jonzer,

Drive down the road about 10 mph and lower the winch LMAO on some wet snow and watch that plow trip like crazy feels like you hit a elephant.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

A man with a dream and a truck...thats what America's about!!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, that's one thing I can honestly say about the western. I was going down the road one nite about 30 mph and decided to drop the blade and do the main street. The snow hit off the plow so hard, came up onto the windshield and caused a complete white out!!! *LOL* Slammed on the brakes and tried to raise the plow as quickly as I could...what a rush!! :redbounce :redbounce *LOL*


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I did that the first time I plowed. Learned real quick not to do that anymore unless I was prepared. Luckily nothing really happened.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm a SnowBear owner and it does a geat job. The tripping thing is not true. But if I were you already having a western, stick with it. I would get a SnowBear if I didn't have anything at all.


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok lets say it trips much to easily,why not just go get heavy duty springs from a decent auto-type shop..i will agree that the snow bear plows for quads are kinda hilarious to view.I was intriqued the other day that had a snow-bear plow set up on a cheapo 250quad in the Canadian Tire lot,walked up to it,grabbed ahold of the top of plow to see the kind of strenght...phht.. as it bent up&down like thin tin i amused myself, i think i found the turd that tripped the snow-bear truck plow!


----------

